# amatuer needs tire and une up tip



## NGHTWALKER (Feb 25, 2008)

1st post 
My sons received a Mattel "cars" slot car ho set for Xmas from Santa.
The Lightning McQueen car has lost a couple of tires and needs new contacts. 
Where can I buy stock tires and new copper contacts for this Mattel hpx2 chassis. I have no idea what size these tires are.
Thanks


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Try http://www.jaghobbies.com/ or http://www.budshocars.com/


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

Your sons will enjoy that set much, much more with replacement tires made of silicone rubber. Supertires.com sells the tires you want "Tyco .434" Compound A" for a low price and they never, ever wear out. Get them in black and your kids won't know what happened, but the cars work WAY better.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Mattel Lightning McQueen cars*

One thing to note, the Mattel 'Cars' set has both cars equipped with a much narrower rear axle setup than the standard 440X2 axle. This is required in the Doc Hudson car due to the fender skirts and I guess the Lightning McQueen has the same setup to make them equal. They utilize a much narrow wheel requiring a narrow tire.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

LeeRoy98 said:


> They utilize a much narrow wheel requiring a narrow tire.


 
Aren't the wheels also ribbed in the center (and the tire grooved) similar to a JL pullback?


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Good catch, I wasn't sure so I checked both cars and you are correct. 



SwamperGene said:


> Aren't the wheels also ribbed in the center (and the tire grooved) similar to a JL pullback?


----------

